# 2001 Nissan Quest- Passive Arming



## FLoridian (May 2, 2010)

Hi,

I bought a used 2001 Nissan Quest about 2 months ago, it came with the manual for the van but nothing for the security system.

When I got it, the van would always arm itself, and I got used to just getting out and not having to worry about locking the doors or turning the alarm on. But now it stopped. 

The only thing that change, as far as I am aware of is that I had additional speakers installed about a month ago. I am not sure if this started happening before or after that. 

Can someone please tell me how to switch back to passive arming, or switch between the two.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

FLoridian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a used 2001 Nissan Quest about 2 months ago, it came with the manual for the van but nothing for the security system.
> 
> ...



Under the drivers side dash you should find the "BRAIN" for the security system, find the manufacturer and model number so we can work forwards from there. I would assume the power for the battery was reset, causing the alarm to go back to factory default settings......


----------

